
How Facebook Saved Us from Suburbia - raphar
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/27860/
======
michael_h
This article fails to support it's own thesis. I'm highly skeptical that
facebook has _anything_ to do with this.

I would attribute it more to a standard cycle than anything else. Where I
live, it used to be cheaper to get a house in the burbs...now it's cheaper to
live downtown (factoring in transportation, food, etc). I also reject the
assertion that suburbia is something from which we need to be saved - it
certainly can be, but so can urban environments.

